# Thinking too much all the time!



## Hannah12 (May 11, 2013)

ID be sat in class or anywhere where I'd feel stuck or anywhere that'll give me time to think. It's like my brain is against me and is like whooo now I can think scary things. 
I start feeling trapped inside my body, like im just looking at everything that's going on. And then I get so many thoughts such as why am I me. Why did I come from my parents. And then I realise that I'm alone. I'm the only person looking through my eyes. Of course we all have our own pairs of eyes but i freak out about it for some reason. 
Something else I get is that I'm not sure if I'm in my body when I look around. We can't see our bodies when we look up and I can't feel mine so ifeel like im nothing. 
Please please answer because I'd like to know if this is depersonalisation or something else or am I just simply thinking too much.


----------



## yupin (Oct 8, 2013)

I get all that, and worse. Like episodes of hyperawareness. But the thoughts that follow are even worse, things I really wish I had never thought.


----------

